# HELP i am an idiot! i cut my front springs!



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

ok i am stupid i cut my front springs and now i am looking in to buying ground control suspension , do i need new struts you think? cause i might have blown the stock ones ? or if i get coilovers do they come with that ? .. what i am trying to say is if i buy the ground control will i have to do anything else to the suspension ??


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Get Eibach Pro-kits; they'll work with the stock shocks.
What's your milage, anyway? If it's over 90,000, I'd say
replace the shocks as well, unless it's already been done.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

200sushiX what part of Ga are you from??


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

hyperstyle6 said:


> *ok i am stupid i cut my front springs and now i am looking in to buying ground control suspension , do i need new struts you think? cause i might have blown the stock ones ? or if i get coilovers do they come with that ? .. what i am trying to say is if i buy the ground control will i have to do anything else to the suspension ?? *


Ground control coilovers require seperate struts. Stock struts will suck(blow out) with anything other than stock springs. Good luck has been had with KYB AGx's and spring rates of 300 front, 200 rear. Dont plan on droping more than an inch though as you will bottom out like mad.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

snkee200sx said:


> *200sushiX what part of Ga are you from?? *


Check your IM. You have a better car; mine has a GA only .
Once it's paid for, though, I'll make a "killer sleeper" with
an SR20DET .


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

If you've cut your springs, I would definitely suggest getting shocks/struts as well when you purchase the springs. Cutting your springs will destroy your shocks/struts in short order. No sense in keeping them on the car anymore with the new springs.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

200SushiX said:


> *I'll make a "killer sleeper" with
> an SR20DET . *


 yummmmm....... i can't wait to turbo my sr20de


----------

